# Superdrol info



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

Question for all you experts out there: Does Superdrol contain a designer steroid (methylized masteron)? If so, does this supplement work very well on it's own? If I took 3 capsules per day, would it be worth it? Any kind of info pertaining to this would be much appreciated!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes it does and I've seen lots of posts on various sites where guy's have gained well on it. Not had any experience with it, I know Chris is going to try it so wait his results.


----------



## chris31 (Jan 21, 2005)

Although i havent used mine yet my friend is in his second week of 30mg superdrol and there has been some definate size and strength increases already.


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

Good to know! So it has the same effects as Masteron?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

im confused, superdrol is a pro hormone rite? well doesn't it have the same sides as an AAS? wouldn't be easier and cheaper and get better gains from a dbol course?


----------



## chris31 (Jan 21, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> im confused, superdrol is a pro hormone rite? well doesn't it have the same sides as an AAS? wouldn't be easier and cheaper and get better gains from a dbol course?


Superdrol is a steroid, methylated masteron although this does not mean that it will act the same way as injectable masteron.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

thanx for that, any links to more infro on it? and whats it mainly used for? (bulkin,cuttin, lean mass like tbol, ect..)


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-superdrol.asp

found a gr8 article on it, which explains it gr8! it is a pro-hormone tho with the same sides as an AAS, IMO i would just go for dbol then.


----------



## k man (Sep 11, 2005)

This compound came out into the market and will possibly not come back out again. In corrolation and to give out prepespective on its potency from a marketing point of view, I would compare it to M1Ts, when the M1Ts, first came out, they could not stay on the shelves, people were raving and screaming about how great the gains were (aside from the ugly sides).

Price comparisson does not come close to the M1Ts. The Superdrol is by far more expensive to make.

I have been reading tons of feedback on this product and those who got a hold of some, are lucky

I am putting this profile here, but I will eventually move it to the Anabolic profiles, so that it stays there

B2J4E

================================================== ===

Courtesy of Strateg0s from I4L.com

THE SUPERDROL WRITEUP

CHEMISTRY

Superdrol (methasteron) is definitely not a prohormone: it is a very active form of a designer supplement. Superdrol gets its name from the fact that it is a super-saturated, or 2-reduced, form of Anadrol. Anadrol has a =C-OH at the 2nd position, and if this is totally saturated (reduced) with hydrogen, it gives -CH3. Another way to describe it is that it is a 2a-17a-dimethyl of drostanolone (Masteron). Masteron has a single methyl group at the 2nd position. Superdrol is a modification of this structure by adding another methyl group at the 17th position, like M1T or M-Dien. However you may wish to look at it, it is by this simple-looking transformation that Superdrol comes to occupy the sweet spot between the chemical natures of Anadrol and Masteron. Since it is already reduced at the 5th position, it cannot make estrogen. Progesterone is not an issue: perhaps 0.1% can aromatize, in theory. In fact, this compound should not have any major metabolites at all. Maybe a few hydroxylated adrenal metabolites, but only traces. It is basically excreted unchanged as the conjugated glucuronate. The extra electron density at the 2 makes Superdrol 2-3x as anabolic (mg for mg) than Anadrol. To borrow from the language of genetics, Superdrol is a fine example of hybrid vigor: it has only the best attributes of each, and none of the worst. This is a supplement designed to have it all.

Anadrol/oxymetholone 17ß-hydroxy-2-hydroxymethylene-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-3-one

Superdrol/methasteron 2a,17a-Dimethyl-17ß-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one

Masteron/drostanolone 2a-methyl-17ß -hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one

Proviron/mesterolone 1a-methyl-17ß -hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one

EFFECTS

Anabolic effects & dosing requirements

As fascinating as all this chemistry might be, you are probably much more interested in how well Superdrol is going to work. What you are going to gain, and how much it will take you to make these gains? The gains from Superdrol are very dry and lean, so numbers do not tell the whole story, but let us look at them nonetheless. According to the book values, Superdrol should be 20% as androgenic as the reference standard methyl-test, and 400-800% as anabolic, while M1T is 910-1600%, and Anadrol closer to 300%, while being twice as androgenic as Superdrol, mg for mg. So in theory, Superdrol should be half as anabolic as the same dosage of M1T, and 10-20% as androgenic. This would mean that it should take twice the dosage of Superdrol to match the anabolic effects of M1T, at which dosage its androgenic side-effects would be 20-40% of those from M1T. Fortunately in the case of Superdrol it exceeds in practice its theoretical promise. All testers - who were selected in part because of their experience with M1T - found that the muscle gains produced from Superdrol were no less than 2/3 of what a comparable dose of M1T would have given them. Moreover, they found very few side-effects to complain about.

What this means for you is that you will need somewhere between 10 and 40mg of Superdrol per day. Period. There was, certainly, a desire to get this product to market before the ban, but because we were able to keep its chemistry secret, competition did not force it to be rushed, as was the case with M-Dien. Accordingly, proper testing was carried out, allowing us to determine real world dosing recommendations, not ballpark theoretical numbers. The following recommendations are honest and accurate: 10-15mg will be sufficient for beginners under 200lbs; 20-25mg for those advanced lifters under 200lbs, or for those above 200lbs but untrained; 30-35mg for men who have seriously trained themselves but are under 240lbs. For men who think they need to run a dose which falls between the use of whole capsules, one extra 10mg capsule can be taken before workouts, such that the weekly average is appropriate. as a rule of thumb, Superdrol will require 50% more of a dose than M1T to give you comparable gains in muscle. Any women who are entertaining the possibility of using Superdrol should reduce the weight to accord with their sex and their height, and then divide these dosages by a factor of no less than ten. Capsules will then have to be diluted in liquid to be measured accurately. For men, 40mg is a dose only for the very large or the true non-responders, by which I mean people who do not see results on less than 30mg of M1T. Very few people will need 40mg of Superdrol, and no one will need above 50mg. If used in a stack reduce the daily dose by 5-10mg, which would be very prudent given how well Superdrol will stack, and if not its expense, then your very limited supply.

The testers whose dosing fit the above guidelines gained, on average, five pounds of muscle in under three weeks, while losing water and gaining no fat on hyper caloric bulking diets. The quality of the gains from Superdrol comes from its likeness to Masteron while the quantity comes from its similarity to Anadrol. Masteron, expensive and very rare, is almost a perfect cutting steroid, being highly androgenic and anti-estrogenic. If you must have a rough comparison to something already out there, one tester described the quality of gains as being akin to those from fina or a test/halo combo, but such comparisons are bound to be inexact. Gains are very dry, and it makes muscles noticeably more hard and dense. The explosive gains from Anadrol are accompanied by a great deal of water retention and fat. M1T, as you surely well know, produces explosive gains not unlike those of Anadrol, but this comes at a cost. More on this later. As to how difficult it is to retain the gains from Superdrol, you are invited to follow the testers' post-cycle results. To date, the results are promising, with no loss of mass or vascularity. The gains from Superdrol will be impressive, and they will not take long to start, but they will be more gradual to be recognized than those which come from aromatizing steroids. Your numbers in the gym and on the tape measure will go up, not explosively, but they will go up surely and steadily. The diuretic effect of Superdrol will at first mask the gains as you lose water and gain muscle. When mass begins to increase, it should do so disproportionately compared to tape-measurements. So if you are only checking the scale, or if you are not lean enough to notice the loss of water, persist and be rewarded.

Strength

Anadrol is famous for explosive gains in strength. M1T is not. Superdrol shares with Anadrol a capacity for impressive, but consistent, gains in strength. Testers experienced dramatic and immediate strength gains, when consuming sufficient calories. To their surprise and our delight, every single one became stronger every single workout, and many personal bests were recorded, while volume increased. Being a DHT derivative, it is a fair question to ask whether the strength gains from Superdrol can be maintained, or whether they will not dissipate shortly after one terminates use of the drug. In response to this, consider that 1) the strength gains from pure androgens are not generally accompanied by proportional gains in mass, and 2) the gains in both strength and mass which result from dianabol/m1,4add are - besides being accompanied by bloating - diminished soon after one goes off, they don't just disappear, but they are hard to keep. If the mass gains from Superdrol are solid rather than fleeting, then the strength which came with this increase in muscle mass should be much easier to maintain than those which can result from the use of Anadrol, Dianabol/M1,4ADD, or many of the pure androgens, which achieve a significant amount of their effect on strength through their psychotropic effects on focus and aggression.

Athletic Performance

Along with marked increases in strength, all testers observed undeniable increases in their endurance, whether in cardio or adding to the sets they could perform. Breathing and heart rates were not as high as expected. Given Superdrol's chemical relation to Anadrol and Masteron, it was speculated that this could be due to an increase in red blood cell (RBC) count, which would allow the use of more oxygen. Masteron has also been used as an Anadrol alternative for aplastic anemia, so it should be a strong immune stimulator and RBC booster, as many 5-reduced compounds are. In Anadrol, the extra stamina which should accompany the known increase in RBC is largely counteracted by the estrogen related effects. Because these are absent with Superdrol, increased RBC count may seemed a probable explanation for the increase in endurance. But because the increased endurance occurred quickly, I am hesitant to assert that an increased RBC count is the reason. Shortly after this appears in print, there should be blood work available to confirm or deny this. No matter the explanation, Superdrol does increase endurance significantly.

Fluid Retention

Masteron and Anadrol are on the opposite ends of the spectrum in regards to fluid retention. In this regard, Superdrol lies close to Masteron, which - being unable either to convert to estrogen or mimic the effects of estrogen - has typically been used for reducing water retention while increasing muscle hardness and density. The rapid gains in mass caused by Anadrol involve not a little water retention: bloating is unavoidable, as with Dianabol/M1,4ADD. With Superdrol, there is no extra water retention. There is not even facial bloating. It forms no estrogen, so the renin-angiotensin-aldosterone (RAAS) system cannot be activated to cause any water retention. M1T has the unfortunate effect of causing water retention in the kidneys, which can be painful, and is definitely unhealthy.

The pumps for which Anadrol is known are caused by an increase in the volume of blood, some of it RBC but much of it water. Blood pressure rises accordingly, and can lead to headaches, other forms of discomfort, or worse. The pumps from Superdrol could well be the result of the volumization of blood without the water gain, as noted above. It is in fact a mild diuretic. This helps contribute to the unmatched vascularity noticed in lean individuals. Because it dries you out, unless you are cutting for a reason, like a contest, you should increase your water intake accordingly. You can expect to drop at least several pounds of water in your first few days of use. From testers who monitored their blood pressure, there was no indication that it rose significantly, nor were there in others symptoms of high BP, for example, face turning beet red, or feeling nauseous after a few light sets. The pumps and increased vascularity from Superdrol are pleasant - "my biceps feel flexed when at rest" in the words of one tester. That is, until the dose is becomes too high, at which point Superdrol shares with Anadrol back pumps, cramps, or aches. These can inhibit workouts. At proper doses, these are fleeting, not unlike those from M1T, but not as severe. However, the tester who challenged the highest dose experienced such discomfort that he literally had to lay on the gym floor in between sets. It seems that Superdrol has a built in mechanism, harmless enough, to prevent its abuse.

Fat

Masteron is very effective in cutting cycles to reduce bodyfat; Anadrol does not mind putting on a few pounds 'for the winter.' Superdrol testers were all eating well, no one was cutting, and mass was going up faster than tape-measurements. It was wondered whether Superdrol exhibited fat-burning properties like tren. This can be discounted, and explained instead as a diuretic effect: testers size did not change dramatically because they lost water, while their muscles grew and became more dense. So in regard to fat, Superdrol falls right between Masteron and Anadrol: one could say that it neutral in terms of partitioning. When using Superdrol, fat will not magically melt away, but nor will it especially inhibit fat loss on a cut. It will not especially prime you for fat gains on a bulk, but if you do not watch your diet you can get fat.

Psychological Effects

The psychological effects of Anadrol and Masteron are noticeable, if not as pronounced as with some other DHT derivatives. It was not clear what, if any, psychological effects should have been expected from Superdrol, given how little its androgenic effects looked to be on paper. What the testers found, to begin with was that Superdrol felt "somatically clean," meaning that there was zero sense of physical malaise or indisposition which is common to Anadrol and especially M1T. On the contrary, testers had a sense of physical well-being, a clean feeling of being 'on' - as distinct from the sure knowledge that one is growing, even if one doesn't feel well, that one gets from M1T or Anadrol. This feeling was not as pronounced as with Dianabol. Psychologically, the following were attributed to the use of Superdrol: confidence, assertiveness, focus, increased libido, the need to do something, aggressiveness in the gym, a command mindset, and some irritability - especially upon ramping up to the next dosing level. One tester described the CNS stimulation he got from doing 30mg at once as being stronger than 50mg of M5, 32mg of M4OHN, or EC. Endurance and strength should be mentioned here as well, because while above I have offered physical explanations for them, some of this effect could well be psychological, in which case it would dissipate upon cessation of the use of Superdrol. There was some increase in appetite for some of the testers, a decrease for others; in either case this was not overwhelming.

Recovery

Recovery time on Superdrol was improved, slightly but noticeably - not on a par, however, with a similar dose of M1T, let alone Anadrol. In this light you should be reminded that the increases in strength which you will experience on Superdrol do not come with a proportional increase in the strength of connective tissue. So when using Superdrol, you should observe strict form in the gym or else you invites injury, which obviously defeats the purpose of any kind of performance enhancing agent.

ADVERSE EFFECTS

Across the board, testers were astounded by the virtual absence of unwelcome side-effects from Superdrol use. One tester, already balding, mentioned an occasional itchy scalp. The only exception to the clean bill given to Superdrol was noted earlier, lower back pain at excessive doses. This lack of side-effects can be attributed to Superdrol's very low androgenic capacity and its anti-estrogenic effects.

Everything OK in there?

So what's the catch, the bad news? From the provisional results, there does not seem to be any bad news. You should be sure to check the results of the testers' blood work which will appear in their logs. If I were to speculate as to what could be most worrying, it would be if Superdrol lowered HDL (good cholesterol) levels into the single digits - something which M1T is very good at doing. As to hepatotoxicity, Superdrol is estimated to be more toxic than M4OHN, while far less toxic than M1T. The blood work will tell, but there was absolutely no indication from any of the testers, or from the chemistry of Superdrol, that it should be highly toxic. The unbearable back pumps which accompany excessive use of Superdrol effectively limits its potential for abuse. There were no indications of high blood pressure: headaches, nosebleeds, or anything of the sort. Testers were not fatigued or lightheaded, or any of the other symptoms of low blood sugar levels, as accompanies the use of M1T and Anadrol. Superdrol could still have some effect on this, however, and it something to keep in mind, especially if one will simultaneously be using Glucophase XR. Sleep was not interrupted, nor was it reported to be noticeably improved. Nausea and diarrhea were absent.

Unwelcome Growth

As stated earlier, Superdrol is a mild androgen, and anti-estrogenic. Testers found no occurrence of acne, excessive hair growth, indications of benign prostate hypertrophy (BPH). You will not want to brave the back cramps to take enough of this to make you have to begin to be worried about androgenic sides. At 40mg, one tester noticed a tendency to bruise more easily. Zero estrogen conversion with this one, because it's 5-reduced and A-ring alkylated on top of that. Binding to the aromatase enzyme, estrogen production will be reduced. Also, the parent compound (Masteron) is used exclusively as an anti-neoplastic for metastatic breast cancer, so Superdrol is a strong anti-e. Clearly, Superdrol is not progestational, it is non-aromatizable, and even anti-estrogenic. But this said, it is worth reminding you that no one is clear on what the reasons are for why people get gyno. It can occur even in people using substances with these characteristics. One tester thought he could be having some early symptoms of gyno, although on paper there is clearly no reason to suspect Superdrol contributed to this. The point to take from this is that it is imperative to always have nolvadex or generic tamoxifen citrate powder on hand to administer at the first notice of symptoms of gyno.

Unwelcome Losses

As has been stated, Superdrol is a mild androgen, and hair loss (androgenetic alopecia) should not be much of a concern if you are not very predisposed to it. Another concern, especially in light of the peoples' experiences with M1T is the question of how hard Superdrol will shut you down. The testers ran Superdrol by itself, some of them at very high doses. Not one experienced anything to indicate anything like the severe degree of shutdown which almost immediately accompanies the use of M1T. That said, it is inconceivable that Superdrol can do what it does without affecting the HPTA axis, and PCT is always mandatory. Because Superdrol itself is mild in terms of shutdown, if you were to run it by itself, recovery with PCT should be quite easy. Most people, however, will elect to run Superdrol as part of a stack.

NECESSARY SUPPLEMENTS?

In the case of most oral steroids, legal or otherwise, there are a number of supplements which are not really optional. With M1T, everybody's favorite, 4-AD is really not an option. Liver protection supplements are optional, or they are so only at your peril. And little can be done about perpetually low blood sugar levels, and single-digit HDL levels. Anti-e's are not specifically necessary for most orals, used alone. With Superdrol, none of these supplements are necessary - and no letro, finasteride, or dex - because none of these side-effects are especially worrisome. The only potential exception is the HDL issue. All steroid use adversely affects HDL levels, but we need to be sure to know how safe Superdrol is in this regard. The results of the testers' blood work will resolve this worry, or make people aware that this is an issue. In any case, the only thing which could be done about this would be to limit the length of one's cycle. As mentioned above, supplements are necessary with every steroid for PCT, and Superdrol even though it is mild in terms of suppression is no exception.

mention this here in part to remind you of the possibility that research chemicals may become much more difficult to come across depending on what actions take place subsequent to the ban. With Superdrol, if anything is close to necessary, it would be general liver protection such as from K-R-ALA. Everything else is strictly optional, and can be used in a complementary stack Superdrol, not as something necessary to counter the deficiencies of the primary mass builder.

A very minor issue which you should look for an answer is what the half-life of Superdrol is in the body. If it is short, this will call for dividing your daily dose rather than taking it all at once. If the half-life is longer, it would be an unnecessary inconvenience to do so.

IMPLICATIONS AND STACKS

Cycle Length

Because of the toxicity of Anadrol and M1T, it is highly imprudent to use these for more than four weeks at a higher dose, and six weeks at any dose. For Superdrol, toxicity is not a great concern - little more than with M4OHN. So long as the results of the blood work come back favorably, i.e. if the HDL cholesterol is not reduced to single digit levels after several weeks usage, Superdrol can safely be used for longer cycles than 4 weeks. Otherwise, it should be used only for short cycles, or for short parts of longer cycles - obviously not in succession with M1T. I mention these issues because one of the things most of the testers mentioned is that they feel like they could run Superdrol perpetually: "I can run this forever" - "No, you can't." This would obviously be a bad idea.

Stacking

Unlike Masteron, Superdrol obviously works very well on its own. Anadrol is very powerful, but the problems with its use are evident. If you happen to get a lot of Superdrol, you can surely use it to great effect on its own, but given its limited availability, to get the most out of your supply, you will probably want to use it as part of a stack. Superdrol should stack well with pretty much everything, apart from those things which it begs to be used in the place of: such as M1T, M14ADD, DBol, Anadrol or Halo. There should be no need to stack this with another methyl. The only things even to consider this would be mild substances like M4OHN or M5AA, for example. As a rule, if you can find a way not to stack methyls, make the right choice. A low transdermal dose of 3-alpha is a very powerful pure androgen which could take the place of M5AA or MDHT. For bulking cycles, a stack with anything which aromatizes will work very well: Test, EQ/1,4ADione, Nandrolone. A significant amount of mass gains come from the presence of estrogen. Estrogen also stimulates white blood cell production, aiding your immune system, having too little estrogen will predispose you to becoming sick. M1T flu anyone? For more of a lean bulk more limited aromatizers would work very well: 4AD/ester, 19Nordiol/ester, 1,4ADiol, Primo. For a major cut, a non-aromatizing choice is called for, such as very dry mass-builder and/or a pure-androgen to produce sick separation and vascularity: 1-Test/ester or 5aa/ester, 3-alpha, Masteron, or Tren. There are so many combinations, it is really up to you to look at what is available, decide what your goals are, and choose the most appropriate items. You simply need to choose a complementary combination with your budget and your goals in mind.

Listed below are some examples, suggested in discussion with the testers. You should be able to discern their purpose. And there will surely be a good deal of discussion about potential stacks and their merits on the boards.

Superdrol + 1-Test + 4-AD + pure androgen + M4OHN

Superdrol + Test or Sledge Test

Superdrol + 5AD + 3alpha

Superdrol + 4-AD + MDHT + tren

Superdrol + 4-AD + tren

Superdrol + Test or 4-AD + Deca or Nordiol

Superdrol + 1-Test or Fina + Test

Superdrol + 1,4ADD/EQ or 19Nor/Deca or M4OHN

COST/BENEFIT ANALYSIS

"There's no way it can replace M1T." So says the conventional wisdom about every new legal anabolic since the introduction of this famous mass builder. New substances have come to the market, and it is true that none yet has replaced M1T. What is also true, outside of the most outlandish circus-vendor salesmanship, is that nothing which has come to market has made claims to be a serious mass-builder, a true challenger to M1T. M4OHN and M-dien have received a lot of bad press, not because they are useless, but because people were expecting them to be useful in a way they were not. The pure androgens M5AA, and recently MDHT, were never intended as mass builders, but for strength, aggression, hardening, and maybe some modest dry gains. 1-AD, being related to M1T was impressive in its own right, but its cost put this posh wonder beyond comparison with its inexpensive brethren. M1,4ADD could plausibly be called a bulker, but like its metabolite Dianabol, the gains from M1T by itself were more impressive and seemed qualitatively superior, even when M1,4ADD was used at an appropriately high dose.

Superdrol is up against M1T. By now consumers of legal anabolics have accepted M1T as the bar by which all competitors are judged. But in fact the bar had not been raised so high as they think. The bar was so very low before M1T (overlooking the efficacy of S1+), and people had been numbed by insipid hype of the time. M1T astounded the masses in large part because lived up to its hype - hell, it exceeded its hype. In this environment, it made M1T seem a precious white rhinoceros. We have come to expect huge gains from a couple of $10 bottles. To see what the trouble with the praise of M1T is, however, just go back and dig up your receipts, in your head or in fact, and look at people's journals, check out the blood work. How did people feel while they were on it, what were the gains like, what was the total cost of ownership, and has anyone really looked forward to their next cycle of M1T? The economy is misleading, both in terms of money and in terms of your health.

When M1T was first introduced, the price was three times what it is now - even at the time it seemed extortive. Superdrol is appearing for the first time, and is the result of half a year's worth of research and legwork to bring this compound from theory into practice. In a risky political environment, it had to be custom synthesized, with the cost of bringing it to market being very close to what M1T costs you. Yet the gains from Superdrol are comparable (check the logs, and if you use it send your own feedback). But whereas M1T produced size without comparable gains in strength, Superdrol gives both. To get the same kind of effects using M1T one would have to add enough 4-AD to counter suppression, and a pure androgen to get the gains in strength. Superdrol accomplishes this without the estrogen, and without the degree of androgenic effects. The actual gains are similar, with way fewer health issues.

Superdrol's testers were chosen by members of AnabolicMinds for their overall trustworthiness and ability to maintain a disciplined and logged training schedule. Each of the testers lived up to this. They ran Superdrol by itself, and they were not changing anything on the fly. Their results speak for themselves, and are very favorable all across the board. Superdrol is what M1T was hoped to have been. Superdrol sees this challenge, calling M1T's bluff, and raises: "All in." Designer Supplements is staking its reputation on the effectiveness of Superdrol - and this is no empty boast, because this company plans to be providing you with the best legal supplements for long after the ban.

If Anadrol-50 are with any justice dubbed A-bombs, then Superdrol capsules should come to be recognized as Smart-bombs. They are tactical anabolic which has no less incredible results, minus the collateral damage.

HELP A BROTHER OUT - THE REFERENCE POINT THREADS.

This write-up was compiled solely for the sake of informing the future user of exactly what to expect from Superdrol. Be sure to keep watching the testers logs as more information comes forth. For those who will be using Superdrol, please share your experience with everyone else using the Superdrol Reference Point Thread, in the Designer Supplements forum at AnabolicMinds.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Article By Big Cat

Since for the last few months one hasn't been able to view a single page in this forum without finding at least two threads asking about superdrol, I figured it would probably be an asset to have some correct information about this compound available.

The REAL superdrol Write-Up

The confusion surrounding superdrol is the result of an ill-conceived name, given to this substance, probably for marketing purposes. Which ever idiot came up with the name or first starting suggesting that superdrol has anything in common with oxymetholone (Anadrol) has thoroughly demonstrated that he/she lacks any and all insight in biochemistry. Other than the fact that both are 5alpha-reduced anabolic androgenic steroids, they have very little if anything in common.

Superdrol is a compound that was known for some time prior to it being known as such. I for one came in contact with the drug following the debate surrounding IP's equally ill-named product called 'oral Masteron', which ended up being nothing more than mestanolone (17alpha-methyl-DHT). Mestanolone is actually oral DHT (if for arguments sake we suggest that the addition of 17alpha-methyl group indicates the compound as being the oral of the parent steroid, which is not strictly true). I commented that to be oral masteron it would have to be 2alpha-methyl-mestanolone, or more aptly 17alpha-methyl-drostanolone (drostanolone being Masteron). That is what we called the product back then, 17alpha-methyl-drostanolone. That was only a few years ago. But it seems somehow inconceivable that this compound hadn't been investigated decades before. So it probably has an even longer history.

From this you can also already deduce that 'superdrol' is in actuality a cross between drostanolone and mestanolone, since it has the 2alpha-methyl group of drostanolone and the 17alpha-methyl-group of mestanolone. Oxymetholone is an entirely different compound, which differs from superdrol by substitution of the 2-methyl group with a 2-hydroxymethylene group. A methyl group is completely inert, since it is apolar. It confers no special biochemical properties upon the group, it is merely steric bulk. Which is exactly its purpose. It provides steric hindrance for 3alpha- and 3beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase enzymes, so that in contrast to mestanolone, the product is not deactivated in muscle tissue so fast. Mestanolone is nearly inactive as an anabolic substance, because it is rapidly deactivated to 3-hydroxy metabolites. Because the 2-methyl group reduces binding of the enzymes that catalyze this, it reduces the rate of deactivation and superdrol, in contrast to mestanolone, has some anabolic activity.

Oxymetholone on the other hand has a hydroxylated carbon attached to the 2nd carbon, a polar group that is chemically reactive. That carbon is also double-bonded tot the steran nucleus, which further increases reactivity of the oxygen atom. By what mechanisms is not exactly clear yet, but this gives oxymetholone some rather unique properties, likely due to interaction with other structures that most AAS do not, or barely interact with. To illustrate I uploaded the following drawing. It shows superdrol as the cross of mestanolone and drostanolone, and underneath mestanolone is oxymetholone, since oxymetholone is also a derivative of mestanolone.

http://users.pandora.be/Bigcat/superdrol.JPG

Anabolic activity : Because of the added 17alpha-methyl group, superdrol is less succeptible to metabolic deactivation. It cannot form 17-keto-steroids, and the likelihood of 16-hydroxylations is considerably reduced as well, due to this addition. This means it probably stays active longer than does drostanolone and is excreted at a lower rate. Unfortunately, the 2-methyl-group already reduces binding to the androgen receptor (1) and the 17alpha-methyl group further reduces it (1). This seems to even out the odds for superdrol, giving it roughly the same amount of anabolic activity as drostanolone. That means superdrol is by no means a serious muscle builder, except perhaps to those smaller in stature or as of yet unexperienced with other anabolic androgenic steroids. This puts its anabolic activity in the neighbourhood of other non-aromatizing, weak oral androgens, such as Anavar (oxandrolone), Winstrol (Stanozolol) and Halotestin (Fluoxymesterone).

Androgenic activity : Comparing it to these other weak, oral, non-aromatizing androgens, the androgenic activity is considerably less than for halotestin, but considerably higher than for winstrol and anavar. The reason being that despite increased activity in muscle compared to mestanolone, deactivation is still stronger in muscle (the 2-methyl group reduces but does not eliminate reduction of the 3-keto function (2)). And contrary to popular belief, a non-deactivated DHT does still not have the same level of activity in muscle as it does in androgenic target tissues. Androgenic side-effects rarely occur in healthy young men, but if you have reason to fear such effects, than superdrol is probably the poorer choice when compared to anavar or winstrol. A lot of athletes however seem to suggest that using stronger androgens seems to increase muscle density when body-fat is low. And while this is a rather subjective trait, this does seem to hold true for superdrol as well. In which case it would then probably be a better choice than the other mentioned oral steroids.

Estrogenic/Progestagenic activity : Like most 5-alpha-reduced steroids, this product has no estrogenic activity. Neither mestanolone nor drostanolone are capable of aromatization either. Whoever is producing this stuff now seems to want to convey that it is a major plus that this does not have estrogenic effects like oxymetholone, but first off, remember that this steroid has NOTHING in common with oxymetholone and secondly, the perceived estrogenic effects of oxymetholone have never been established as being estrogenic, because despite massive bloating, the prevalence of estrogenic side-effects with oxymetholone remains low when used with other AAS to non-existent when used alone. Whether or not this drug still has anti-estrogenic activity like drostanolone is questionable. I certainly wouldn't count on it.

Liver-toxicity : The hepatoxicity of this compound is rather high. That may have been one of the reasons no one has marketed or researched such a compound for pharmaceutical use before. In all instances I observed personally (which were admittedly only 4 instances of use of 40 mg/day for 6 weeks), liver values were elevated above acceptable levels, and considerably elevated above the values seen for the same duration of time with equal (dbol) or higher (Anavar, Anadrol, Winstrol) doses of other commonly (ab)used oral steroids. Use should therefore definitely be restricted to 30-40 mg/day for 6 weeks. If higher doses are used, or compound is used for a longer period of time, liver values should be checked at regular intervals.

Stacking and use : It should be quite obvious that the use of this compound (at least to the experienced steroid user) will be limited to cutting purposes. For the same amount of money there are simply far more suitable compounds for gaining muscle mass. As with most oral steroids (with notable exception of Halotestin) I would advise against using it alone, in conjunction with other oral steroids, or in the last week of a cycle. This because most 17alpha-alkylated androgens are known to increase glucocorticoid receptor density (3) and result in increased loss of muscle mass post-cycle. An added reason for not using it with other oral steroids is the increased risk for hepatoxic side-effects.

References

(1) Ojasoo T, Raynaud JP.Unique steroid congeners for receptor studies.Cancer Res. 1978 Nov;38(11 Pt 2):4186-98

(2) de Boer D, de Jong EG, Maes RA, van Rossum JM.The methyl-5 alpha-dihydrotestosterones mesterolone and drostanolone; gas chromatographic/mass spectrometric characterization of the urinary metabolites.J Steroid Biochem Mol Biol. 1992 May;42(3-4):411-9.

(3) Fernandez L, Boada LD, Luzardo OP, Zumbado M, Lopez A, Diaz-Chico BN, Chirino R.[3H]dexamethasone binding activity in liver microsomes is modulated differently by 17 alpha-alkylated androgens and testosterone in vivo.Pharmacol Toxicol. 1995 Oct;77(4):264-9.


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

great post bro! So, because Superdrol is a cross between Mestanolone and drostanolone, does this mean that the Mestanolone (DHT) will cause hair loss in a similar way that Masteron does?


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

what! hair loss??

on another note, is superdrol superior to Animal M stack? i understand they may be 2 different products.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

gadgesxi said:


> what! hair loss??
> 
> man dont be a pussy and get it ordered! mine coming tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

someone must know the down side to this, why are places stopping or have stoped sellin the stuff?

another possible is Fizogen On Cycle?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ive read up alot on this from other sites.

I think it is crap in my opinion.

Get some d-bol instead and save your money.


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

hacks, whats the best 'legal' steriod? superdrol?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

does SD effect your appetite? since starting my SD i dont have much appetite and struggle with my food


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

My brother ordered that Superdrol **** from some website and it never came, don't know how many sites sell the stuff....I think the whole thing is bogus, dont ya think this **** would be way more mainstream among bodybuilders and athletes if it was really that effective?? Also, would anyone out there agree that if in fact this stuff is a real steroid, it would have been declared illegal and be on WADAs banned substance list? Maybe im a little old fashioned, but holy ****, a product like this comes out a dozen times a year claiming to do what steroids do without the sides...these so called "testimonials" and "blood work" that was done could have just been an utter fabrication, who's going to prove its real??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Superdrol was an overthe counter product.

If it was that good it would have been illegal along time ago.

I dont buy into all the other crap.

Orals are orals at the end of the day.

If I was going to take any oral at this point in the game it would be either andriol or anavar.

Due to the non supressing effects and low sides and low lever toxic.

But that prop sublingual and suspension sublingual looks promising to me


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Superdrol was an overthe counter product.
> 
> If it was that good it would have been illegal along time ago.
> 
> ...


t-bol, is a good one due to the non supressing effects and lowish sides and toxicisity


----------



## its meee (Apr 1, 2009)

how can i find this?? in canada??


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

hackskii said:


> Ive read up alot on this from other sites.
> 
> I think it is crap in my opinion.
> 
> Get some d-bol instead and save your money.


Bumpin hell.

Do you still hold this opinion? Found it interesting.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> Bumpin hell.
> 
> Do you still hold this opinion? Found it interesting.


That was like 9.5 years ago.

It is not anything that I would take, and I feel most cycles should have testosterone as a base.

I am not a fan of oral cycles with the exception of dbol but then I always suggest testosterone as a base.


----------

